# Cleaner, Cheaper Liquid Fuel from Coal



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought the cheaper, better, silicone solar panels sounded good also.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The best answer for us as consumers is, "All of the above!"


----------

